# Basic ideas for building cabs



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Are there any basic things to consider when constructing home built combo amp cabs...structural considerations? Type of wood, etc.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Lots!

Do some searching on line for DIY cab builds, some great plans and details out there.
Found this for you 3/4 down.
http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/construction.html

Wood and joints do make a difference, closed and open also matter. Also depends what type of music you want to play.
An open back Fender type cab is super easy, an air tight punchy bass ( but not bass guitar) cab needs much more attention to detail.

Hope that helps.


----------



## TeleZee (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks it's a great place to start.


----------



## walter227 (Aug 24, 2009)

Use screws for sure, and glue all joints..prevents vibrating screws loose and makes a nicer tone..


----------

